# Arreglo de Sansui S300 durante la cuarentena



## ricren (Abr 6, 2020)

Hola gente,

Como es de publico conocimiento, estamos en cuarentena y es dificil proveerse de repuestos para reparaciones. Pocos comercios hacen envios y no todos tiene stock.
Tengo que arreglar mi viejo amplificador Sansui S300, (alguien tiene el circuito original?) Por lo que se ve, es una variacion muy cercana del conocido Fapesa de los años 70, de los que habia versiones de 15,25, 40W. Este es de 15+15 watts. Poco, pero no suena mal.
En el original lleva como drivers el par BD137 y 138 y salida TIP31C. 
Todos transistores comunes pero sin stock por aca.
La pregunta: que opinan de substituir los tip31 por tip41 que si consigo en stock aca cerca? Esta gente tienen BC137 pero no el 138. Que garron. Algun otro par complementario me puden proponer?
Gracias.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 6, 2020)

ricren dijo:


> que opinan de substituir los tip31 por tip41 que si consigo en stock aca cerca?


No pasa nada, manejan mas potencia que los TIP31.


ricren dijo:


> Esta gente tienen B*D*137 pero no el 138.


Poné el BD140 que maneja 80 voltios contra 60V del 138. También podés usar los MJE340 y MJE350, pero tenes que ponerlos girados 180º por que no tienen la misma distribución de pines.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 6, 2020)

Animate y levantale el circuito  , por ahí , cambiando un par de transistores , el transformador y algún díodo y capacitor lo podés llevar a 40+40


----------



## ricren (Abr 6, 2020)

Gracias por las respuestas. En base a lo que comentan, veamos que se puede conseguir en esta circunstancia. Que epocas raras estamos viviendo.

Dr Z, el par complementario seria entonces BD139 y BD140 en lugar de BD137/138, verdad? Esos los tienen en stock. 

Y si, Dosmetros, la tentacion del upgrade esta siempre latente en nosotros, no?. En este caso la idea sera restituirlo a sus valores casi originales, mas como una restauracion arqueologica,(ja). Era de mi viejo, valor sentimental. Y se reunira supliendo sus potentisimos 15+15 a sus compañeros de antaño, unos baffles SS-500 de 5 vias de la misma marca que me fascinaban alla por la decada del 70.
Estas reliquias estan muy lejos de lo que hoy podriamos considerar hifi y ponerlos a standads modernos seria un ejercicio largo, cambiar muchas cosas.Hay tantos detalles de diseño obsoleto que del vamos te limitan y que cambiarlos involucraria descartar casi todo salvo los gabinetes. Eran circuitos quasicompletarios, parlante acoplado por condensador, escasos disipadores,fuente minima con 2.500 mf, sin espacio para poner nada mas, etc.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 6, 2020)

ricren dijo:


> Dr Z, el par complementario seria entonces BD139 y BD140 en lugar de BD137/138, verdad? Esos los tienen en stock.


Ok. Van perfecto.


----------



## ricren (Abr 6, 2020)

Disculpen una consulta mas: acaban de salir de stock los tip41. necesito 4 (lleva tip31C en original, 45v fuente). Me podrian recomendar algun otro que lo pueda substituir?  Gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 6, 2020)

ricren dijo:


> fuente minima con 2.500 mf,


 
Los de ahora son mas pequeños podés ponerle 3.300 o 4700uF , también agrandá el capacitor de salida


----------



## EdgardoCas (Abr 7, 2020)

Perdón, pasé ayer, lo leí y me quedé pensando: es Sansui o Sansei????


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 7, 2020)

Sansui Ponja (Japán) , yo uso ésta regla mnemotécnica  :

Sansei --> *e*
Sansui --> *u

E* alfabéticamente antes de *U* , *A*rgentina alfabéticamente antes de *J*apón 🤷‍♂️

No me peguen soy Giordano !


----------



## Sdppm (May 27, 2020)

Hola gente me sumo con un sansui 6060, tengo para un rata con este sinto, empecé limpiando las placas y noté que tiene varias soldaduras frías, un canal anda bien y el otro se escucha bajo. Empecé con la limpieza exterior y ahora estoy con la interior, la placa está muy sucia y tiene marcas de que se le derramó líquido. Lo estoy limpiando con isopropilico como así también los potenciómetros y llaves sumando limpia contactos en estos últimos. Lo que por ahora me está costando conseguir con la lámparas tipo fusible de 7v 0,3amp. Espero que sea fácil la restauración así no los molesto mucho.



ricren dijo:


> Gracias por las respuestas. En base a lo que comentan, veamos que se puede conseguir en esta circunstancia. Que epocas raras estamos viviendo.
> 
> Dr Z, el par complementario seria entonces BD139 y BD140 en lugar de BD137/138, verdad? Esos los tienen en stock.
> 
> ...


Pudiste arreglarlo?

Hola gente, los molesto, este sintoamplificador tiene tres fusibles en el circuito de poder, el tema es que lleva uno de 2A 220 y dos de 5A 125 y estos últimos no los consigo se podrá de 5A de 220? En el manual de servicio no dice nada si se puede reemplazar por otro.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 29, 2020)

Si , es lo mismo , solo especifica la tensión máxima a la cual puede hacer ruptura sin arco interno


----------



## Sdppm (May 29, 2020)

Joya de yapa cerró la única electrónica de la ciudad😱
Después subo el esquema


----------



## ricren (May 29, 2020)

Sdppm dijo:


> Hola gente me sumo con un sansui 6060,
> 
> Pudiste arreglarlo?



No todavia. NO hay localmente tip41c reales y los Bd139-140 que consegui tienen hfe totalmente dispar.Y eso que compre varios para aparear.  Los PNP tiene la mitad que los NPN. Tendre que ver en Bs As cuando abran la ciudad. Por ahora desde La Plata no pasas. Increible.


----------



## Sdppm (May 29, 2020)

ricren dijo:


> No todavia. NO hay localmente tip41c reales y los Bd139-140 que consegui tienen hfe totalmente dispar.Y eso que compre varios para aparear.  Los PNP tiene la mitad que los NPN. Tendre que ver en Bs As cuando abran la ciudad. Por ahora desde La Plata no pasas. Increible.


Uh estamos igual la placa drive tiene resistencias de 220ohm quemadas y no tengo prevedor, voy a tener que ver las otras placas que problemas tienen y comprarlas por ml 😐

Conseguí las resistencias pero en lugar de ser 220ohm 1/4w son de 1w, so. Del kit de Arduino de mí hijo


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 29, 2020)

Paradas


----------



## Sdppm (May 29, 2020)

No puedo subir los diagramas, mañanas pruebo con la compu porque desde el celo no puedo, y eso que está en zip


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 29, 2020)

Metalfilm ?


----------



## Sdppm (May 29, 2020)

Son las resistencias detrás de las fichas, tampoco consigo las lámparas fusible de 7v así que haré esto


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 30, 2020)

No vi el video pero hay leds de backlight de tv de 6V


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 30, 2020)

Sdppm dijo:


> Son las resistencias detrás de las fichas, tampoco consigo las lámparas fusible de 7v así que haré esto


Esas lámparas solían venir en la luz interior del auto, sobre el espejo retrovisor...pero claro...de 12V  y DC...aunque no creo que al foco le importe mucho si es AC o DC.
Quedate nomas con los dos leds...consumo infimo y duración eterna.


----------



## Sdppm (May 30, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> No vi el video pero hay leds de backlight de tv de 6V


El tema es que la salida de 7v es alterna y los dos led y una resistencia de 1k hace la rectificación, ya que los led son diodos
No puedo con el diagrama, me dice memoria insuficiente


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 30, 2020)

Ponele un díodo común (1N4148) antiparalelo al led


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 30, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ponele un díodo común (1N4148) antiparalelo al led


Es que el video muestra dos LED en antiparalelo, uno para cada semiciclo. Le va a salir mas barato usar dos LEDs blancos comunes que uno de backlight con un 1N4148....creo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 30, 2020)

Que lástima que los 7 Vac rectificados no llegan a 12 . . .  sinó tira de leds


----------



## Sdppm (May 30, 2020)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Es que el video muestra dos LED en antiparalelo, uno para cada semiciclo. Le va a salir mas barato usar dos LEDs blancos comunes que uno de backlight con un 1N4148....creo.


Al no haber casa de electrónica sacrificaré la luz de luna que armé para el acuario.


DOSMETROS dijo:


> Que lástima que los 7 Vac rectificados no llegan a 12 . . .  sinó tira de leds


En otros países te venden los kit de relamp a led para sinto amplificadores vintage, pero acá estamos en otro plano, fui a una casa del led y cuando le pedí led sueltos me dijo que solamente vendían de 12 o 24 😐



Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


>


Está hecha con leds azules, y un cargador de celular, a cada led le puse una resistencia,
Es de un posteo que había hecho en T!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 30, 2020)

Pero se verá bien la luz azul en el Sansui?


----------



## Sdppm (May 30, 2020)

Espero que si, antes de desarmar lo voy a probar, si va lo pongo y sino desarmo una linterna que tengo por ahi

Probando led azules


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 30, 2020)

Sdppm dijo:


> Probando led azules


Me late que le falta brillo. Además, para los LEDs azules (bue....para los blancos también) la resistencia debería ser inferior a 1K para que circulen los 10mA estándard... con una de 330 ohms debería andar.


----------



## Sdppm (May 30, 2020)

Ante la escasea de proveedor, al desarmar la luz de luna cada led tenía una resistencia de 466ohms de 330 no tengo por ahí ande, según el diagra las luces fusibles tienen que ser de 7v 0.32a


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 30, 2020)

Con dos de 466 en serie y la serie en paralelo con otra de 466 te resultan 310 ohms....al lado...
Pero me parece mejor desarmar la linterna china y dejar que los peces descansen en paz..


----------



## Sdppm (May 30, 2020)

Prendí el sinto y voló una resistencia de 220ohm, los comparto el link del diagramaDiagrama
Viendo que no hay lámpara comunes se podrá usar un reflector halógeno de 150w como prueba de serie?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 30, 2020)

Sdppm dijo:


> Viendo que no hay lámpara comunes se podrá usar un reflector halógeno de 150w como prueba de serie?


Si, se puede, pero como que no va a proteger mucho con ese valor de potencia.
No podes conseguir una lampara halogena para la casa?? De esas que parecen una lámpara bombilla común con una halógena adentro.


----------



## Sdppm (May 30, 2020)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Si, se puede, pero como que no va a proteger mucho con ese valor de potencia.
> No podes conseguir una lampara halogena para la casa?? De esas que parecen una lámpara bombilla común con una halógena adentro.


Equivalentes a 60wats todos venden de led


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 30, 2020)

Sdppm dijo:


> Equivalentes a 60wats todos venden de led


Si, ahora todo es LED, pero yo tengo guardadas unas de 40W que estaban en las lámparas del living de mi casa y son halógenas. Si tenes alguna instalada vas a tener que dejar a alguien a oscuras hasta que arregles el ampli.

PD: también guardé de 25, 40, 75 y 100 por si acaso...


----------



## Sdppm (May 30, 2020)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Si, ahora todo es LED, pero yo tengo guardadas unas de 40W que estaban en las lámparas del living de mi casa y son halógenas. Si tenes alguna instalada vas a tener que dejar a alguien a oscuras hasta que arregles el ampli.
> 
> PD: también guardé de 25, 40, 75 y 100 por si acaso...


Uf soné, con lo cara que es la luz acá siempre tuvimos bajo consumo, los reflectores los tenía para usar ocasionalmente en el patio, al parecer es un transistor de potencia que está fallando, lo medi desde la placa y no dio error.
Tendré que comprar por la web estos transistores o su reemplazo *NEC 2SB545A + 2SD118A*


----------



## ska_gatotw (May 30, 2020)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> PD: también guardé de 25, 40, 75 y 100 por si acaso...



Yo también guardé una buena colección  
 ¿se podría usar una de esas dimerizables para decoración? No son baratas pero se consiguen fácil


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 30, 2020)

ska_gatotw dijo:


> Yo también guardé una buena colección
> ¿se podría usar una de esas dimerizables para decoración? No son baratas pero se consiguen fácil


Y....son LEDs. En un shopping de mi provincia, el patio de comidas lo tienen lleno de esas lámparas cercanas a algunas mesas. Se vé mas o menos la comida, pero el ambiente está bueno.


----------



## Sdppm (May 30, 2020)

ska_gatotw dijo:


> Yo también guardé una buena colección
> ¿se podría usar una de esas dimerizables para decoración? No son baratas pero se consiguen fácil


No creo porque son leds


----------



## ska_gatotw (May 30, 2020)

Si esas no van, todavía quedan bipin de dicroica a 12V, hay que hacer un arreglo de 20 lámparas  
O buscar... en ML poniendo "lámpara incandescente" aparecen algunas opciones.
O una vela de estufa eléctrica  

Perdón, dejo el offtopic acá.


----------



## Sdppm (May 30, 2020)

Me faltaron medir esos dos transistores que están agarrados con chapas al disipador



Sdppm dijo:


> Uf soné, con lo cara que es la luz acá siempre tuvimos bajo consumo, los reflectores los tenía para usar ocasionalmente en el patio, al parecer es un transistor de potencia que está fallando, lo medi desde la placa y no dio error.
> Tendré que comprar por la web estos transistores o su reemplazo *NEC 2SB545A + 2SD118A*


Efectivamente estos transistores son los que fallan vamos a ver cuanto demoran en llegar, medi todos los transistores, diodos y resistencias, están casi todos ok saldo la de 220ohms que saltó como fusible, también las resistencias que salen de los transistores d188 están fuera de valor

Revisando nuevamente la placa drive noté que varios capacitores electrolíticos están inflados, lo llamativo es que lo hicieron para abajo. Va a llevar más tiempo de lo pensado pero viendo lo que es el equipo vale la pena. También voy a cambiar los capasitores de la fuente.
Malas noticias, definitivamente la casa de electrónica que vendía insumos cerró, y las otras no te venden nada para que se lo lleves arreglar, así que tendré que buscar un proveedor serio en la web y que me envíe todos los componentes, tan motivado que venía para echarlo andar😢.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 1, 2020)

Son de los viejos que no tenían la cruz troquelada arriba  🔥


----------



## Sdppm (Jun 1, 2020)

Una buena, conseguí leds blancos con un ángulo más amplio e ilumina mejor que los azules, queda muy bien.

Hola gente,estoy por encargar los transistores de potencia pero estoy con la duda, en otros foros vi que reemplazaron los nec 2sb545 y 2sd188 por los mj15003 y mj15004 ,más económicos y actuales, o los OnSemi MJ21193G y MJ21194G, cual de estos pondrían?

Por ahora voy a encargar los nec, me falta medir la distancia entre terminales de los capacitores de 6800uf y a esperar que lleguen,para el recap



Sdppm dijo:


> Por ahora voy a encargar los nec, me falta medir la distancia entre terminales de los capacitores de 6800uf y a esperar que lleguen,para el recap


Está difícil el tema, la distancia son 2,5cm y al parecer en este país no hay... Habrá que hacer una adaptación 😐


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 4, 2020)

Mayormente hay espacio para hacer uno o los dos agujeros nuevos


----------



## Sdppm (Jun 4, 2020)

Si es verdad no queda otra

En los círculos rosas pondría los terminales del capacitor ,círculos negros,ya que esos no conducen a nada, son para sostenerlo fijo, la línea verde sería la puenteada, lo estoy haciendo con el celu, por eso la calidad de dibujo


----------



## marianonardi (Jun 6, 2020)

Sdppm dijo:


> Si es verdad no queda otra
> 
> En los círculos rosas pondría los terminales del capacitor ,círculos negros,ya que esos no conducen a nada, son para sostenerlo fijo, la línea verde sería la puenteada, lo estoy haciendo con el celu, por eso la calidad de dibujo



yo estoy restaurando un Holimar 812 y tuve que hacer agujeros nuevos para poner caps “actuales”

los Audinac venían con agujeros para los dos caps, rádiales y axiales


----------



## Sdppm (Jun 6, 2020)

marianonardi dijo:


> yo estoy restaurando un Holimar 812 y tuve que hacer agujeros nuevos para poner caps “actuales”
> 
> los Audinac venían con agujeros para los dos caps, rádiales y axiales


Tengo un at 400 tengo que limpiarle la tierra, y está entero sin haber sido intervenido, este Finde por ahí lo limpie y suba fotos, hasta que lleguen los componentes para el 6060


----------



## marianonardi (Jun 6, 2020)

Sdppm dijo:


> Tengo un at 400 tengo que limpiarle la tierra, y está entero sin haber sido intervenido, este Finde por ahí lo limpie y suba fotos, hasta que lleguen los componentes para el 6060



Audinac usaba caps Siemens brasileros. Si de casualidad encontras uno que no esté podrido, tampoco lo uses


----------



## Sdppm (Jun 6, 2020)

Consulta, al parecer puedo conseguir capacitores con acople snap pero  con un valor de 10000 uf  50v y el original que tiene es de 6800uf 50v


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 6, 2020)

No debería haber problema, pero mejor revisar las especificaciones del puente rectificador.


----------



## Sdppm (Jun 6, 2020)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> No debería haber problema, pero mejor revisar las especificaciones del puente rectificador.


Con esta versión que tengo hay dudas ya que diagrama de placa no hay, solamente esquemático, al parecer fue una mejora


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 6, 2020)

No importa. Fijate en el puente (o en los diodos) que modelo son y buscamos el datsheet.


----------



## Sdppm (Jun 6, 2020)

Ok tiene dos puentes rectificadores ahí me fijo

Acá está el machete, estuve buscando los reemplazos de esos diodos y los zener


Sdppm dijo:


> Ok tiene dos puentes rectificadores ahí me fijo
> 
> Acá está el machete, estuve buscando los reemplazos de esos diodos y los zener


Que nabo, esos son los zener 😐
Estos son los diodos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 6, 2020)

Los del puente son los 1N5402 ???


----------



## Sdppm (Jun 6, 2020)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Los del puente son los 1N5402 ???


Si


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 7, 2020)

OK. Hice un par de simulaciones para ver por donde anda el asunto de los diodos.
Por supuesto que el capacitor de 10000uF exige mas a los 1N5402 en el pico inicial: 73A vs. 50A con los de 6800uF. En el resto de la operación la carga sobre los diodos es la misma para ambos capacitores...picos de 10A.
Esta es la curva de la simulación:


La roja es con 6800uF y la verde con 10000uF.
Parte de esto está medio inventado por que no sé cual es la tensión del trafo, no sé cual es la carga y simulé una fuente unipolar con un trafo IDEAL de 24V, pero vale la idea de lo que se muestra. Las especificaciones de la serie 1N540X admite hasta picos de 200A durante medio ciclo y vos estarías por debajo de la mitad de eso, así que debería funcionar sin problemas tal como está ahora... pero YO le pondría diodos de al menos 6A por que soy bastante perseguido.


----------



## Sdppm (Jun 7, 2020)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> OK. Hice un par de simulaciones para ver por donde anda el asunto de los diodos.
> Por supuesto que el capacitor de 10000uF exige mas a los 1N5402 en el pico inicial: 73A vs. 50A con los de 6800uF. En el resto de la operación la carga sobre los diodos es la misma para ambos capacitores...picos de 10A.
> Esta es la curva de la simulación:
> 
> ...


Más arriba dejé el enlace con el diagrama
También lo imprimí
Completo
Esquema del puente, fotos de adelante y de atrás del mismo. La hicieron un poco difícil los japoneses 🙂


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 7, 2020)

Sdppm dijo:


> Más arriba dejé el enlace con el diagrama


Sisisi, pero no está muy lejos de lo que hice. Parece que el trafo dice 21.8V (?) y yo usé 24V así que por ahí va...
Tenés que esperar un aumento (como mucho) del 40% en el pulso inicial de carga de los capacitores, el resto sigue igual, sin dramas. Ponele nomás el de 10000uF, no debería pasar nada... la resistencia interna del trafo se encarga de amortiguarlo un poco.


----------



## Sdppm (Jun 7, 2020)

Joya, recién probé en poner un led en el dial, poniendo un diodo 1n4007, anda bien pero es de color verde y originalmente era ámbar
También sin la placa drive medio el voltaje de salida y da 1.89v lo raro es que tengo que poner la punta negra del tester en el borne de parlante y la positiva en la masa del chasis

Conseguí los capacitores de





Sdppm dijo:


> Si es verdad no queda otra
> 
> En los círculos rosas pondría los terminales del capacitor ,círculos negros,ya que esos no conducen a nada, son para sostenerlo fijo, la línea verde sería la puenteada, lo estoy haciendo con el celu, por eso la calidad de dibujo


Al final conseguí los capacitores con la distancia de terminales como los originales, por suerte todo con el mismos proveedor

Novedades, revisando diodos encontré dos diodos  de 3amp del puente rectificador fallados, también  encontré un diodo supuestamente zener en la fuente, este estaba cubierto con pegamento de un capacitor, digo supuestamente porque en el diagrama figura como zener y es uno común, también dicho zener tendría que estar en la placa driver y hay un diodo. También leí en la web que a veces había modificaciones sin actualizar los diagramas.

Buenas, medio los diodos fuera de la placa y me dan bien lo raro que en la misma chilla el multimetro, saque el transistor de poder que está en corto, sb545a, con su par complementario, es fácil ya que van a presión y luego atornillados a una placa aislante.  Mañana voy a ver si puedo armar la lámpara en serie ya que me pasaron la data dónde conseguir lámparas de filamento. La placa drive me falta los capacitores no polariza dos de 220u 6.3v, tendré que reemplazarlos con dos de 470uf 10v también los transistores 2sa726 que en los fueros de Sansui sugieren cambiarlos porque con los años se van de valor y ocasionan problemas, recordar que uno de los cuatros muestra valores distintos a sus hermanos, esperando que lleguen los reemplazos para el recap, vamos a ver qué sale. Los 2sa726 los iba a remplazar por sa992 pero no consegui, solamente tengo sa984 o 2sb716.

Hola cómo andan?, Saque el transistor sb545a en corto con su complementario sd188 junto la placa drive, probé el sinto amplificador con su salidas de tape más una luz en serie y no hay corto circuito!!! La lámpara se enciende y permanece apagada, mañana voy a cambiar los transistores 2sa726 de la placa drive y la resistencia que se quemó para ver qué dice la prueba con la luz en serie. Si va todo bien por ahí este transistor fuera de valor ovacionó que se queme el transistor de poder, también saque los alambres que tenía como fusible y puse los correspondientes, el sonido del pre es bueno no hay sonidos raros. Lo que no funciona es la AM... Pero igualmente acá hay dos radios de esas. Estoy con dudas de hacer el recap por ahí lo postergue ustedes que dicen?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 24, 2020)

Sdppm dijo:


> saque los alambres que tenía como fusible y puse los correspondientes


 
Ahora tendrás sonido latoso


----------



## Sdppm (Jun 25, 2020)

- Antes

- Y después el vinilo mas oscuro, mañana pongo los led en la serigrafía
Que la fuerza me acompañe 😃
Le puse un led de 3 mm con un diodo 1n4007 en serie, y una resistencia. Ya que era alterna la corriente. Mañana trataré de poner el resto.
Novedades, puse la placa drive, a ésta placa le cambié la resistencia fusible de 220 Ohms, ésta estaba tostada pero seguía midiendo su valor, al parecer cuando estaba el transistor de potencia en corto hizo que se recaliente la misma. Igualmente uno de los cuatro 2sa726 tiene mucha diferencia de valor con sus hermanos, mañana o pasado lo cambio aunque me genera días si cambiar los cuatros porque van dos por canal y no quiero alterar el que está andando bien.


----------



## Sdppm (Jun 27, 2020)

Buenas, espero no se denso pero al no haber mucha info de sansui 6060/5050 en el foro me pareció que sería bueno agregar lo que me va pasando con este sintoamplificador así puede servirle a alguien en el futuro. 
Ayer luego de poner el led en el díal verifiqué que este al moverse no se frene o roce con algo, y noté que al poner una radio con una señal fuerte la luz estereo no encendió nunca e hizo un subido grave y corto, las únicas luces que funcionaban era de los potenciómetros de señal y bajaron su intensidad mientras duro ese ruido, busque en AK que podía ser y en un posteo leí que un diodo del puente rectificador alimenta la radio fallaba y ocasionó lo mismo. Así que cuando llegue los repuestos los cambiaré. También noté que el vumetros de sintonizador se va hacía la derecha y queda en en centro cuando se apaga solamente. Estuve viendo el manual de servi y ahí están los ajustes, también para que ajuste el encendido de la luz estereo. Veré mañana si puedo hacer algo en esta parte y les aviso.

Ehhh pude hacer el ajuste para que el vumetro del tuning se quede en el medio, también funciona en estereo y regule la intensidad del filtro muting, también puse los leds pero a la derecha no tiene voltaje el porta luz fusible,veré qué pasó

Buenas cómo andan? Me llegaron los transistores de poder!!! 🙂. Lo que no pude conseguír son los sa992 para sustituir a los 2sa726,  pero conseguí sa984 muy cercanos en valores a los originales y sb716 sustitutos de los recomendados 992. Cuáles pondrían ustedes?

También me olvidé de contarles que llegaron todos los capacitores para el recap, me faltan lo no polarizados de 220uf 6.3v pero pondré dos de 470uf 10v , pero viendo que el preamplificaor se escucha bien sin ruidos raros por ahí postergue el recap, me intriga que pudo ser la causa de que falle un transistor de potencia. Este equipo tenía alambres en lugar de los fusibles correspondientes, ahora  están todos con los valores correspondientes y ninguno saltó, la luz en serie apenas alumbra el filamento. Mañana cambiaré los transistores, mediré tensiones  y a cruzar los dedos


----------



## EdgardoCas (Jun 30, 2020)

Como consejo te daría que cambies los capacitores electrolíticos de valores bajos, que son los que más fácilmente se desvalorizan.


----------



## mcrven (Jul 6, 2020)

Sdppm dijo:


> *El tema es que la salida de 7v es alterna* y los dos led y una resistencia de 1k hace la rectificación, ya que los led son diodos



Sdppm... quizás esto te llegue algo tarde, que no me leí todo el contenido y/o ya lo hayas resuelto, pero te quiero indicar que, en el diagrama indica claramente que los focos de señalización y panel son alimentados por uno de los secundarios de transformador y claramente indica ser de 6.3VAC, no 7VAC, lo cual me lleva a suponer que, o la entrada del transformador está fijada indebidamente, o el instrumento con el que estás midiendo, da lecturas erradas. Lo primero puede ser la causa que haya dañado los focos y también daños al resto del circuito por sobretensión. Lo segundo, no.

Ahora, en el plano de colocar tiras de led para iluminar el panel y señalizaciones, no necesariamente deben conectarse al secundario del transformador. Cualquier tensión DC presente en el mismo equipo puede servir para ello. Si no quieres tocar otro circuito pues, rectifica la tensión de 6.3VAC a media onda: 1 diodo 1N4148 y un capacitor de 22uF será suficiente. Así quedarán los LED en DC; recordando colocarles un R de limitación para el caso de las variaciones de tensión.


----------



## Sdppm (Jul 6, 2020)

mcrven dijo:


> Sdppm... quizás esto te llegue algo tarde, que no me leí todo el contenido y/o ya lo hayas resuelto, pero te quiero indicar que, en el diagrama indica claramente que los focos de señalización y panel son alimentados por uno de los secundarios de transformador y claramente indica ser de 6.3VAC, no 7VAC, lo cual me lleva a suponer que, o la entrada del transformador está fijada indebidamente, o el instrumento con el que estás midiendo, da lecturas erradas. Lo primero puede ser la causa que haya dañado los focos y también daños al resto del circuito por sobretensión. Lo segundo, no.
> 
> Ahora, en el plano de colocar tiras de led para iluminar el panel y señalizaciones, no necesariamente deben conectarse al secundario del transformador. Cualquier tensión DC presente en el mismo equipo puede servir para ello. Si no quieres tocar otro circuito pues, rectifica la tensión de 6.3VAC a media onda: 1 diodo 1N4148 y un capacitor de 22uF será suficiente. Así quedarán los LED en DC; recordando colocarles un R de limitación para el caso de las variaciones de tensión.


 el voltaje anda en lo que dice el manual, pero en este mismo las lámparas dice que son de 7v las quemadas decían ese valor, ahí pongo una foto del diagrama en el número 38


----------



## mcrven (Jul 6, 2020)

Lo que había entendido es que leíste 7VAC en la línea de las lámparas. Por eso me preocupé.
Igual sostengo que puedes rectificar la tensión de 6,3VAC y usarla para los "LEDs".
Ya vi lo último que has posteado y veo que quedó bien iluminado todos el panel e instrumentos. De ahí en más, solo esperar que todo funcione como debe y lo puedas disfrutar, que esos aparatos sonaban muy lindo.


----------



## Sdppm (Jul 6, 2020)

Si la verdad que quedó bien, me falta cambiar unos transistores de la placa drive y poner los de potencia, este Finde no tuve tiempo.

Cómo andan? Esta semana llegan los capacitores bipolares de 220uf y empiezo el recap

Hola todavía no llegaron los bipolares del 6060,me puse con un Ken Brown coreano, el SS-3500 de un amigo, el relay está muerto y se lo voy a cambiar pero noté que un canal está con el volumen muy alto y tenía algo de voltaje, tenía una resistencia muerta. Mañana hago un post y subo los pocos diagramas que conseguí del mismo ya que no hay mucha info.

Al final el Ken Brown tenía el potenciómetro del volumen sucio... Estaba bañado en aceite 😐


----------



## mcrven (Ago 16, 2020)

Felicitaciones, amigo... muy lindo quedó ese aparato. A disfrutarlo pues...


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ago 17, 2020)

Enhorabuena por la reparación y por el equipo.


Sdppm dijo:


> Al final el Ken Brown tenía el potenciómetro del volumen sucio... Estaba bañado en aceite 😐


Es algo que me he encontrado muchísimas veces. La gente mayor o los que no tienen conocimientos de electricidad y mecánica, piensan que cuando algo que gira no va bien hay que echar aceite.
*Jamás *se deben lubricar con aceites las poleas y correas de arrastre y *jamás *se debe lubricar los potenciómetros con aceite, para estos últimos hay esprays limpiadores y lubricantes especiales en el mercado.

Saludos.


----------



## Sdppm (Ago 17, 2020)

Antes y después.


----------



## Sdppm (Ago 17, 2020)

Hay algo que no entiendo, estuve con tanto los parlantes directamente en la entrada del circuito de protección, y no calentaba nada el disipador de los transistores de poder, y probé en puentear los como en la siguiente foto y ahora calentó te mal el disipador es raro esto, las salidas tiene de voltaje 0.1mv
Algo del relay fallado, los puse directo sin puentear como antes y no calienta, espero conseguir el relay y a cruzar dedos

Viendo fotos y diagrama noté que los cables de arriba a la izquierda de cuatro colores están invertidos, el técnico que lo vio antes les cambió el oreden. Mañana invierto todo


----------



## Sdppm (Ago 18, 2020)

Sdppm dijo:


> Hay algo que no entiendo, estuve con tanto los parlantes directamente en la entrada del circuito de protección, y no calentaba nada el disipador de los transistores de poder, y probé en puentear los como en la siguiente foto y ahora calentó te mal el disipador es raro esto, las salidas tiene de voltaje 0.1mv
> Algo del relay fallado, los puse directo sin puentear como antes y no calienta, espero conseguir el relay y a cruzar dedos
> 
> Viendo fotos y diagrama noté que los cables de arriba a la izquierda de cuatro colores están invertidos, el técnico que lo vio antes les cambió el oreden. Mañana invierto todo


Si bien los colores están cambiados respetan las conexiones con la placa drive, mañana vuelvo. Probar con los parlantes, los puentes que se ven en las fotos los saqué, mañana traigo un termómetro del trabajo para medir la temperatura.

El relay no acciona le llegan 34volt... Y es de 24😐, según el esquema de la placa de protección tiene que tener entrada 32v y los tiene, mañana si puedo tomo los voltajes a cada transistor de dicha placa.



Sdppm dijo:


> El relay no acciona le llegan 34volt... Y es de 24😐, según el esquema de la placa de protección tiene que tener entrada 32v y los tiene, mañana si puedo tomo los voltajes a cada transistor de dicha placa.


Hay un transistor 2a238 5ob? En lugar de c945... Está puesto invertido así que mañana si lo consigo lo cambio


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 24, 2020)

BC547 / 48  o BC238


----------



## Sdppm (Ago 28, 2020)

Sdppm dijo:


> Hay un transistor 2a238 5ob? En lugar de c945... Está puesto invertido así que mañana si lo consigo lo cambio


Ya lo cambie por un nuevo c945 que tenía guardado, el tema es que encontré dos resistencias sin valor una de 22k y otra de 68k

Hola en un grupo de audio vintage descubrí que este Ken Brown fue fabricado por Inkel, como también el ss3350 que es hermano del Blat rk745 y del Sherwood S-7650CP, vaya lo que uno encuentra en la web,

No hay caso el relay no pega, le llegan 34 v y los transistores no tienen los voltajes que dice el diagrama, de ya volvió a quemar la residencia de 2.7ohms, que hará que se queme, es la que está redondeada en la foto


----------



## ska_gatotw (Sep 15, 2020)

¿Se te quema una resistencia en serie con un capacitor? o el cap está muy mal o tenés una oscilación tremenda
¿estás usando una lámpara en serie para las pruebas?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 15, 2020)

ska_gatotw dijo:


> o tenés una oscilación tremenda


Efectivamente, esa es la red zobel de ese canal. Seguramente está oscilando a lo bestia.
Que chip es el IC 1401 ???


----------



## Sdppm (Sep 15, 2020)

ska_gatotw dijo:


> ¿Se te quema una resistencia en serie con un capacitor? o el cap está muy mal o tenés una oscilación tremenda
> ¿estás usando una lámpara en serie para las pruebas?



La verdad que no😐, como los transistores de poder estaban bien,que nabo. Ni bien llegue lo pruebo con la serie


Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Efectivamente, esa es la red zobel de ese canal. Seguramente está oscilando a lo bestia.
> Que chip es el IC 1401 ???


Un LM391n100 el técnico a mí amigo le hizo comprar dos y se los conseguí y luego este le dijo que andaban bien 😐, así que tengo dos nuevos, voy a probarlo con la luz serie y cambió el chip a ver si es eso

Hola resulta que el técnico si había cambiado los chips, la placa tiene marcas de sobrecalentamiento en los dos canales, va foto. La segunda es del capacitor en serie a la resistencia quemada, tiene una mancha negra, este capacitor de poliéster verde dice i50j. Del canal bueno también el capacitor tiene muestras de temperatura.
El condensador de la resistencia está en corto, lo probé con el tester en modo prueba de diodos. Así que tendré que conseguir uno, la luz serie queda tenue, va foto.

Los capacitores en serie a la resistencia tienen distintos valores en cada lado😐 50j dónde fallo y 104j el lado bueno


----------



## ska_gatotw (Sep 16, 2020)

Sdppm dijo:


> Los capacitores en serie a la resistencia tienen distintos valores en cada lado😐 50j dónde fallo y 104j el lado bueno


50j no tiene pinta de ser el valor del cap, o es un cap de 50 pf lo que sería muy extraño, 104j es 100 nF y el esquema dice que va 10 nF, revisá bien eso o cambialos directamente (C1411 y C1461) por dos nuevos de 10 nano faradios.


----------



## Sdppm (Sep 16, 2020)

ska_gatotw dijo:


> 50j no tiene pinta de ser el valor del cap, o es un cap de 50 pf lo que sería muy extraño, 104j es 100 nF y el esquema dice que va 10 nF, revisá bien eso o cambialos directamente (C1411 y C1461) por dos nuevos de 10 nano faradios.


Si es verdad, pero el proveedor de otra ciudad está de balance😐. Voy a ver si tengo por ahí.



Sdppm dijo:


> Si es verdad, pero el proveedor de otra ciudad está de balance😐. Voy a ver si tengo por ahí.


Conseguí capacitores de 100 nf... Desconecte la placa de protección de parlantes ,y la luz en serie brilla un poquito menos... Solamente está conectada la entrada y salida de audio, medí los voltajes  y a los cables desoldados, adjunto el diagrama y circuito de la placa de protección. Probé la salida de auriculares y no sale sonido
La salida que estaba bien media 7.8mv,la del capacitor cambiado estaba en 2.1mv. la conexión llave de parlantes había 3.2mv en ambos canales, los cables de color verde, maron, gris y blanco traen el voltaje de reposo.

Hola gente, cambié los tres capacitores del circuito de protección, el voltaje al relay bajo a 30v antes andaba en 39🙂, también noté que si la salida conflictiva desactivaba el loudness se bajaba mucho el volumen, medí el volaje entre las resistencias de los emisores, el que estaba bien con el volumen a 0 y parlante conectado daba 0.1 y el canal malo daba00.0  lo ajuste y está igual, incluso se le fue el problema del loudness, también suena parejo con los graves, cosa que antes no pasaba, el se escuchaba con menos graves. El tema es el cuento tendría que tener de corriente de reposo , por uno es 1.8mv (canal que quemaba la resistencia) y el canal bueno tiene 00.0mv si conecto un parlante queda en 01.0mv y el volumen en cero.


----------



## ska_gatotw (Sep 20, 2020)

Sdppm dijo:


> El tema es el cuento tendría que tener de corriente de reposo , por uno es 1.8mv (canal que quemaba la resistencia) y el canal bueno tiene 00.0mv si conecto un parlante queda en 01.0mv y el volumen en cero.


La corriente no se mide en milivolts, ¿sobre qué resistencia estás midiendo? (siempre poné la entrada en cero o mejor el conector en cortocircuito)


----------



## Sdppm (Sep 20, 2020)

Buenas, pude arreglar el 6060!!!🙂


ska_gatotw dijo:


> La corriente no se mide en milivolts, ¿sobre qué resistencia estás midiendo? (siempre poné la entrada en cero o mejor el conector en cortocircuito)


Las resistencias que vienen de los emisores

😍


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 24, 2020)

Con los LEDs lograste esa iluminación??
Está muy buenaaaaa!!!


----------



## Sdppm (Sep 24, 2020)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Con los LEDs lograste esa iluminación??
> Está muy buenaaaaa!!!


Le puse tiras led cálidas para que tenga el mismo tono que los vumetros, para que se vea más original.



marianonardi dijo:


> Audinac usaba caps Siemens brasileros. Si de casualidad encontras uno que no esté podrido, tampoco lo uses


Ja tres meses después me puse a limpiarlo al At400

Hola gente, sigo con el Ken Brown mientras disfruto del 6060, medí los voltajes del chip y el canal que está con problemas no me dio como corresponde,paso fotos. Mañana voy a medir los corajes de los transistores nombrados como q1451 y q1452.

Buenas encontré un transitor b647 defectuoso, Cuando lo podré comprar... Ni idea con la cuarentena 😐


----------



## marianonardi (Oct 14, 2020)

Esta todo abierto... electrónica Liniers Elemon, etc. sino ML


----------



## Sdppm (Oct 16, 2020)

Si tengo que encargar lo a mí porque estoy en Chubut


----------



## ska_gatotw (Oct 19, 2020)

Sdppm dijo:


> Si tengo que encargar lo a mí porque estoy en Chubut


Estoy en Trelew, si andás cerca puede que tenga algún repuesto o reemplazo (no me fijé).

abrazo patagónico!


----------



## Sdppm (Oct 19, 2020)

ska_gatotw dijo:


> Estoy en Trelew, si andás cerca puede que tenga algún repuesto o reemplazo (no me fijé).
> 
> abrazo patagónico!


Hola cómo andás, algo compré en guaraní de Trelew cualquier cosa te aviso, acá en Madryn cerró láser pero si necesitas algo avisa

El Ken Brown me ganó, no pude hacerlo andar anda bien pero cuando le subo un poquito el volumen la luz en serie queda prendida muy brillante, no sé si está por entrar en corto algún transistor de poder u otra cosa, lo apague de inmediato pernde tenue pero al conectar un parlante se queda brillante nuevamente

Hola acá estamos en la lucha, con el nuevo probador de componentes confirme que la pareja de transistores d667 y b647 están defectuosos, en el circuito de protección también están defectuosos la pareja de sc815 y sa539,


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 19, 2020)

Cuando se rompe alguna resistencia de emisor de los transistores de salida , el circuito que mide los milivolts de esas resistencias se quema ya que quedan sometidos a la tensión total . . .  clásico error de diseño . . .


----------



## Sdppm (Nov 22, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Cuando se rompe alguna resistencia de emisor de los transistores de salida , el circuito que mide los milivolts de esas resistencias se quema ya que quedan sometidos a la tensión total . . .  clásico error de diseño . . .


Es verdad se ve que luego modificaron ese problema en el Samsung ss-3500 por qué en el amplificador sa3500 tiene más transistores y deja de usar los chip lm. Vean las diferencias, la segunda foto además tiene en paralelo a las resistencias unos capacitores cerámicos, lo seque de la web

Ahora sí con los colores originales, al dial le puse un led amarillo 😊


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 28, 2020)

Algunos piden hasta 1.000 pesos cada una . . . aqui a 61 $









						Lampara Tablero Piojito 12V 1.2W  Código: VS-LAM12515 Marca: VERSUS Modelo: - Medidas: - Equivalencias: -
					

Lampara Tablero Piojito 12V 1.2W  Código: VS-LAM12515 Marca: VERSUS Modelo: - Medidas: - Equivalencias: -




					www.nexand.com.ar


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Nov 28, 2020)

Hace años 🙄 cuando estaba en un taller servicio Philips, las lámparas de dial dependiendo del modelo o aparato eran rojas, verdes o naranjas. Eran todas iguales con un "condóncito" de goma que en algunos manuales tenía su código para poder pedirlo a Philips.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 28, 2020)

Y venían con cables finitos , ultraflexibles de 20 cm de largo , en algún lugar he de tener 4 o 5 de ellas 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Sdppm (Nov 28, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Algunos piden hasta 1.000 pesos cada una . . . aqui a 61 $
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cómo comenté en otro post el de la casa de electrónica tiró las axiales y cuando vio el precio me dijo que se quería matar... En fin les debo la foto de los led en el difusor del dial.

Conseguí el manual de servicio del Ken Brown ! 😃😚😱

También se vendió en otros países como Zenith mc 7050, y el 7040 como el Blat, Serewood y otras tantas marcas.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 30, 2020)

Sdppm dijo:


> Ahora sí con los colores originales, al dial le puse un led amarillo 😊


Que hiciste al final??? Le pusiste leds blancos??
Se ve mooooiiiii bonito


----------



## Sdppm (Nov 30, 2020)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Que hiciste al final??? Le pusiste leds blancos??
> Se ve mooooiiiii bonito


Tira de led cálidos y al dial un led amarillo de 3 mm

Consulta, conseguí unas lámparas tubulares de 12v 3v, se podrán poner en lugar de las fusibles de 7v 0.3amp? O puedo quemar la fuente del sinto?

Acá están las fotos  que prometí




Con los de 12 queda débil la iluminación, también  conseguí  de led, son los de la última foto.


----------



## DJ T3 (Dic 4, 2020)

Dejalos con led, que se ve hermoso.... 
Sino, mira mi comentario en el otro post


----------



## DownBabylon (Dic 4, 2020)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Dejalos con led, que se ve hermoso....
> Sino, mira mi comentario en el otro post


Efectivamente, se ve genial.


----------



## Sdppm (Dic 5, 2020)

Sdppm dijo:


> Es verdad se ve que luego modificaron ese problema en el Samsung ss-3500 por qué en el amplificador sa3500 tiene más transistores y deja de usar los chip lm. Vean las diferencias, la segunda foto además tiene en paralelo a las resistencias unos capacitores cerámicos, lo seque de la web


La foto de la izquierda  tiene el zenith  mc 7051 con ese leve cambio de diseño deben haber arreglado algún inconveniente. Teniendo un diagrama más legible  pude notar que la fuente no otorga los voltaje correspondientes, voy hacerle un recap...

Encontré una guirnalda de luces navideñas, de las de filamento, serán d 2.5volts? De dieron ganas de hacer un experimento


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 8, 2020)

Fijate cuantas luces por serie y dividís 220 por esa cantidad


----------



## Sdppm (Dic 17, 2020)

Algo que noté, que al dejar el volumen medio alto, las luces bajan con los graves de la música.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 18, 2020)

Falta fuente , fuente pobre.


----------



## Sdppm (Dic 18, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Falta fuente , fuente pobre.


Recap de fuente? Tengo casi todos los capacitores, tendría que tomar voltajes.
Para ver si el transformador entrega lo necesario.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 18, 2020)

Claro , o capacitores "descapacitados" o transformador chico . . .  a probar con capacitores primero, un poco mas grandes , mejor


----------



## Sdppm (Dic 18, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Claro , o capacitores "descapacitados" o transformador chico . . .  a probar con capacitores primero, un poco mas grandes , mejor


Si conseguí los snap, y casi todos, también les voy a cambiar los diodos, conseguí con más amperaje como me habían aconsejado ustedes, tal ves haga otro post


----------



## Sdppm (Mar 15, 2021)

Como que se fue un poco del valor😁


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 15, 2021)

Sdppm dijo:


> Como que se fue un poco del valor


No sé...es raro por que el valor normalmente cae cuando han fallado. En ese caso tiene un error de casi el +20%...que es mas o menos la tolereancia máxima de la época, aunque en este caso está muy al límite.


----------



## Sdppm (Mar 15, 2021)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> No sé...es raro por que el valor normalmente cae cuando han fallado. En ese caso tiene un error de casi el +20%...que es mas o menos la tolereancia máxima de la época, aunque en este caso está muy al límite.


Si lo mido en con el tester se va a uno

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Mar 15, 2021


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 15, 2021)

Sdppm dijo:


> Si lo mido en con el tester se va a uno


Y mas vale que va a suceder eso por que se está cargando y cuando alcanza cierto nivel de carga la corriente que consume disminuye y el tester "entiende" que aumentó la resistencia (no es UNO, eso es el infinito de esa escala)
Esa "medición" solo sirve para ver si el capacitor está muerto o le queda algo de vida...pero nada mas que eso.


----------



## Sdppm (Mar 15, 2021)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Y mas vale que va a suceder eso por que se está cargando y cuando alcanza cierto nivel de carga la corriente que consume disminuye y el tester "entiende" que aumentó la resistencia (no es UNO, eso es el infinito de esa escala)
> Esa "medición" solo sirve para ver si el capacitor está muerto o le queda algo de vida...pero nada mas que eso.


Ok, estos son del Ken Brown, en estos días tendrían que llegar los nuevos, conseguí las micas aislante, así que tienen pasta nueva, aislados del dicipador, a la espera de los transistores drive y capacitores de filtrado


----------



## Sdppm (Mar 17, 2021)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> No sé...es raro por que el valor normalmente cae cuando han fallado. En ese caso tiene un error de casi el +20%...que es mas o menos la tolereancia máxima de la época, aunque en este caso está muy al límite.


No consigo de 6800 le podré poner de 10000uf?


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Mar 17, 2021)

No digo que no puedan estar mal, pero por esa época cuando comprabas un condensador la capacidad siempre estaba por encima del valor marcado en el cuerpo. 
Seguramente el de 10000uF te dé parecido al viejo porque los de ahora son lo contrario, suelen medir al límite de la tolerancia por debajo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 17, 2021)

Sdppm dijo:


> No consigo de 6800 le podré poner de 10000uf?


Y...si caben en el mismo lugar probablemente sí.
Pero están mal los de 6800uF ??
Con esa capacidad no parecen tener problemas, tal como te dice @Pinchavalvulas


----------



## Sdppm (Mar 17, 2021)

No llegan a los voltaje que tendría que llegar a los transistores de audio del Ken Brown, salvo que el trafo ya no de


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 17, 2021)

Sdppm dijo:


> No llegan a los voltaje que tendría que llegar a los transistores de audio del Ken Brown, salvo que el trafo ya no de


Eso no me dice nada. Compará las mediciones con lo que dá el Service Manual


----------



## Sdppm (Mar 17, 2021)

Recapet casi toda la fuente me faltan los de de 6800, si y no llega a lo del manual,


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 17, 2021)

Sdppm dijo:


> Recapet casi toda la fuente me faltan los de de 6800, si y no llega a lo del manual,


Pero cuanto es la diferencia??


----------



## Sdppm (Mar 31, 2021)

Bueno, falta menos para el recap de la fuente ya que esos bajones de luz al volumen alto me tienen preocupado, me encontré con este vídeo para rectificar y subir los 6,3v alternos pasarlos a los 12 que necesitan los led fusible,Rectificador y doblador de voltaje será efectivo?


----------



## Sdppm (Abr 6, 2021)

Bueno estos son los led fusibles que tiene, se quemó uno del vumetros de sintonía, así que lo cambié


----------



## Sdppm (Abr 18, 2021)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Eso no me dice nada. Compará las mediciones con lo que dá el Service Manual


Ya encontré el problema,  era un transistor el que estaba en corto, d667, así que lo reemplace junto a su complementario b647 por unos a1220 y c2660 , solamente conseguí un juego y posiblemente lo reemplace por el d669 y b649, las mediciones de la parte de amplificación da todo bien pero no funciona el circuito de protección, el trancistor ksc815 está en corto y lo voy a reemplazar junto a su complementario ksa538 por bc546/556.


----------



## Sdppm (Abr 21, 2021)

volvió a vivir!!! El relay pega y hay sonido, se escucha muy lindo


----------



## Sdppm (Abr 22, 2021)

El conjunto de ksa539 y ksc815 fuero. Reemplazados por bc 556 y bc 546,los transistores drive antes eran b647 y d667 reemplazados por b649 y d669 también pueden ir a1220 c2360


----------



## Sdppm (Abr 30, 2021)

Después de un tiempo de uso unos 15 minutos un canal pierde volumen, y si subo el volumen vuelve a funcionar pero si me exceso salta la protección y la luz en serie queda encendida 😐, los transistores de potencia están ok no están en corto y los drive tampoco, me falta cambiar los diodos del puente rectificador porque tiene dos tres de una marca y otro distinto, no sé si esto influye. El disipador está frío


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 30, 2021)

Me suena a capacitor de acope entre etapas , desvalorizado.


----------



## Sdppm (Abr 30, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Me suena a capacitor de acope entre etapas , desvalorizado.


Cambié casi todos los capacitores salvo los más grandes de 6800uf estaban por arriba del valor, estos nuevos blindados subieron mucho de precio, puedo conseguir más económicos en esos valores pero son electrolíticos comunes


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 30, 2021)

Si , se me ocurre algún problema con los de paso  del pre , por ejemplo.

Que pasa si intercambiás los pre ?


----------



## Sdppm (May 1, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si , se me ocurre algún problema con los de paso  del pre , por ejemplo.
> 
> Que pasa si intercambiás los pre ?


Me voy a fijar, tengo que comprar una llave Alen nueva porque la perdí,😔 es tan finita ... Y la necesito para sacar la rueda del dial para desarmar el frente y llegar al pre


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 1, 2021)

Sdppm dijo:


> Me voy a fijar, tengo que comprar una llave Allen nueva porque la perdí



Torx y Torx hueca son compatibles con Allen . . . algún destornillador


----------



## Sdppm (May 1, 2021)

Tiene que ser un numero mas chico que la que tengo,
Por un pelo no entra


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 1, 2021)

Ojo que hay medidas en pulgadas y en milímetros


----------



## Sdppm (May 1, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ojo que hay medidas en pulgadas y en milímetros


La hicieron difícil los coreanos


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 1, 2021)

Si es muy antiguo seguramente sea en pulgadas


----------



## Sdppm (May 3, 2021)

Esto de vivir en el sur se complica, o compras diodos de 1amp o saltas a 10amp...😔


----------



## Sdppm (May 9, 2021)

La llave Alen era 1.5, cambié los diodos y la pareja b647 y d667 del lado que estada bien porque hacía Unos silbidos y los diodos marcaban mal la prueba. El ruido se fue y ya no corta la protección y la luz serie se mantiene tenue. A una hora de encendido y no calienta el disipador, mañana le pongo unos bafles  y la bandeja a ver qué onda.


----------



## Sdppm (May 11, 2021)

Mañana vuelve a su casa el Ken Brown, no calienta, no salta la protección, más  de una hora a volumen 1/3 bastante potente para tener 45w de los de antes, muy linda fidelidad. Bastante pesado mañana lo peso en el laburo pero debe andar en los 15kg... Si lo vende mí amigo tal vez lo sume a la colección 😬

Muchas gracias por la ayuda!!! Nuevamente 😀


----------



## Sdppm (May 23, 2021)

Se viene el recap del sansui, en principio la fuente y placa drive, luego el pre de Phono y la de tonos, iré poniendo el paso a paso, total la cuarenta sigue😐


----------



## Sdppm (May 25, 2021)

el negro 6800uf  perdió valor...


----------



## Sdppm (May 25, 2021)

cambiados los grandes, prueba con luz serie... Prendió un segundo y se mantiene apagada. Toma de tensiones y por ahí cambio los de la fuente.


Sdppm dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 267705Ver el archivo adjunto 267706el negro 6800uf  perdió valor...


El otro media de 6800 midió 7050uf, este último tenía carga y antes de desoldar lo descargue. El de menos valor no retenía voltaje.


----------



## Sdppm (May 26, 2021)

Algo no está bien los transistores están  tibios


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 26, 2021)

Cuales transistores???
Tibio no es problema...siempre que se estabilicen en "tibio" y no se hiervan a la mie#$@&+


----------



## Sdppm (May 26, 2021)

De un lado el vías da 3.0mv y del otro sube y baja entre -1.8 a 3mvquise sacar la placa drive,que es la perpendicular para cambiar los capacitores y no pude, va en castrada y tiene una traba. Mañana intentaré de nuevo.
Puse el tester en las salidas de parlantes y el lado que está bien da 23mv y el otro -20mv 😔
Posiblemente no funcione el preset, por ahí los limpie con limpia contactos o los cambio, bipolares de 220uf no conseguí así que pondré dos 470uf en serie


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 26, 2021)

Sdppm dijo:


> De un lado el *vías* da 3.0mv y del otro sube y baja entre -1.8 a 3mv



*Bias *, y *Volt *o *V *van con *mayúsculas *,* Faradio *o u*F *,* también *!


----------



## Sdppm (May 26, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> *Bias *, y *Volt *o *V *van con *mayúsculas *,* Faradio *o u*F *,* también *!


Perdón fue el corrector 😥


----------



## Sdppm (May 27, 2021)

Pude sacar la placa drive. Mañana empiezo el cambio de capacitores ☺️


----------



## Sdppm (May 28, 2021)

En la última foto donde se ve el porta lámpara, adentro hay un capacitor y un diodos, estos van a luz estereo de FM. Cuando sintoniza una radio y se prende baja la intensidad de las demás, por las dudas voy a cambiar dichos componentes. También cambiaré las resistencias fusibles de 6.8ohms, son las que están con las fundas blancas y se las ve como desgastada. Miden bien pero toque una al sacar la placa drive y medio que se desprendió un pedacito.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 28, 2021)

Sdppm dijo:


> cambiaré las resistencias fusibles de 6.8* O*hms



No pongas de metal film que no se queman . . .


----------



## Sdppm (May 28, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> No pongas de metal film que no se queman . . .


Conseguí de carbón👍


----------



## Sdppm (May 28, 2021)

listo la placa drive, estoy con la duda de cambiar el preset, tengo este de 1KΩ. También medi los capacitores viejos, los bipolares dieron un poquito más arriba, los de 1μF dieron menos como los de 33μF, los de 47μF un poquito arriba pero ya había puesto los nuevos. Mañana el resto de la fuente y diodos rectificadores, cambiaré los de 3amp. por unos Mira 440 de 4amp. por sugerencia del doc y los demas de 1.5 también.
Eran mur 440 y el 1n5397 .


----------



## DJ T3 (May 29, 2021)

Sdppm dijo:


> estoy con la duda de cambiar el preset


Proba limpiarlo con Contamatic o similar.
Mayormente son mejores los viejos que los nuevos, y solo se ensucian los contactos.


----------



## Sdppm (May 29, 2021)

Saqué  el fusor con luces, el capacitor está ok, el diodo no


----------



## EdgardoCas (May 29, 2021)

Sdppm dijo:


> Pude sacar la placa drive. Mañana empiezo el cambio de capacitores ☺️
> Ver el archivo adjunto 267854


Este capacitor que aparece "acostado" está infladísimo. Fuera!! Y todos los de bajo valor en uF


----------



## Sdppm (May 29, 2021)

Esos son de la fuente, mañana le toca esa parte, tengo que descargar los grandes porque siguen con voltaje, cosa que antes no pasaba...


EdgardoCas dijo:


> Este capacitor que aparece "acostado" está infladísimo. Fuera!! Y todos los de bajo valor en uF


Faah viendo de cerca la foto se ve más la mugre...😅


----------



## Sdppm (May 30, 2021)

Mi herramienta para descargar capacitores...


----------



## Sdppm (May 30, 2021)

resistencia descascarada, sacando capacitores de la fuente, y pegamento. El primero que sacó y con pérdida de valor.


----------



## Sdppm (May 30, 2021)

Falta menos


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 30, 2021)

Ya va pintando !


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (May 30, 2021)

Ahora lo ennchufas así, sin cortar las patillas, como hizo uno.. ⚡💥🔥


----------



## Sdppm (May 30, 2021)

enciendo y tengo en la salida de parlantes -0.97 V a -1V está bajando el relato de protección pega.
canto flor un transistor  de la fuente. Es el chiquito al lado de los d313 el averiado es un c1364
Lo voy a reemplazar con un c945 c, coincide su bce


----------



## Sdppm (May 30, 2021)

Transistor cambiado, derecho -15mV y del izquierdo +15mV, a seguir buscando.


----------



## Sdppm (Jun 1, 2021)

Sdppm dijo:


> Transistor cambiado, derecho -15mV y del izquierdo +15mV, a seguir buscando.


Ayer estaba por conectar los parlantes pero antes verifico el voltaje en la salida y me da 999mV, así que a revisar todo de nuevo, el transistor reemplazado está ok, voltajes en fuente ok, me falta ver la placa de Phono que es donde conecta el transistor cambiado a ver si hay un problema ahí.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 1, 2021)

Intercambia el par diferencial (si lo lleva¿?)


----------



## Sdppm (Jun 1, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Intercambia el par diferencial (si lo lleva¿?)


Si los voy a cambiar a ver qué onda. Los probé en la placa y dan bien pero bue.. los originales son sa726. Cuando tenía lo de potencia en corto unos de estos pares median mal y los reemplace por sb 716 que tienen las mismas características de los sa992. Voy a volver a cambiarlos. Medi todas las resistencias de la placa controladora y están ok, también me fijé la polaridad de los capacitores por si había puesto alguno invertido y estaban todos ok.  Medí las resistencias variables y anda bien.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 1, 2021)

Intercambiar entre si en el mismo canal


----------



## Sdppm (Jun 1, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Intercambiar entre si en el mismo canal


Lo que pasa que en los dos canales están con esos valores -1V y baja a -998mV


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 1, 2021)

Dónde está el diagrama ?


----------



## Sdppm (Jun 1, 2021)

Sdppm dijo:


> Prendí el sinto y voló una resistencia de 220ohm, los comparto el link del diagramaDiagrama
> Viendo que no hay lámpara comunes se podrá usar un reflector halógeno de 150w como prueba de serie?


Acá está el diagrama
Al final tiene la versión de la fuente modificada f2701 (fuente) como el mío es la única placa que tuvo modificaciones.


DOSMETROS dijo:


> Dónde está el diagrama ?


Ahí puse el link


----------



## DJ T3 (Jun 1, 2021)

De curiosidad, probaste un reajuste y hasta reemplazar los preset?


----------



## Sdppm (Jun 1, 2021)

Los moví de lado a lado y nada. Saque la placa y los medi en un punto y en otro y varía su valor


----------



## Sdppm (Jun 1, 2021)

Sin la placa controladora sigue con -0.96V. así que por el momento la descarto ya que cambié los pares diferenciales y el problema sigue, tengo para reemplazar la pareja b560/ d438 por a1013/c 2353. Pero estos por el momento miden bien. En la fuente encontré dos c945 bastante escondidos va foto cuando los pruebo en la placa suena el multímetro, así que mejor probarlo afuera. Va foto..


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 1, 2021)

Variando R8 o R10 se acomoda fino


----------



## Sdppm (Jun 1, 2021)

el capacitor de 2200μF 63v fue reemplazado por uno de 3300μ 80v pero se infló😐 y se puso de costado... Muy raro. Por ahí estaba viejo...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 1, 2021)

No estará invertido además  ?


----------



## Sdppm (Jun 1, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> No estará invertido además  ?


En teoría no, antes de ponerlo lo había medido y daba 2900μF ... Y como el remplazado era de 2200 μF y medía 1900μf no me quedó otra, el de 470 de al lado dio un poquito arriba y el que había comprado daba 440😐,de yapa de 2200 μF 63v no consigo acá, solamente de 50v y por ahí lo vuele.. es el único de los electrolíticos que tiene ese voltaje.


----------



## Sdppm (Jun 2, 2021)

Cuando cambié el transistor vi un diodo medio raro, en realidad hay dos usados por sansui, el ds430 y el 1n34a. El primero lo voy a cambiar por un 1n4848 y el otro está en producción o un 1n60 diodo de germanio espero que acá tengan 😐


----------



## DJ T3 (Jun 2, 2021)

Si no esta invertido, tenes alterna en esa zona. Quizas sean por esos diodos


----------



## Sdppm (Jun 2, 2021)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Si no esta invertido, tenes alterna en esa zona. Quizas sean por esos diodos


Cambié los diodos ds430 y sigue igual, estoy por cambiar el c945 nuevamente, mide bien en placa. Cuando puse este último se había estabilizado y al volver a encenderlo al otro día volvió el problema. Me falta cambiar unos zeners pero no sé si viene por ahi


----------



## Sdppm (Jun 2, 2021)

Seguimos igual, capacitor grande cambiado por el antiguo, diodos sd430 reemplazados por 1n4848. Si el manual tuviera los voltajes que tiene que tener cada transistor por ahí ayudaría, verifiqué si todos los diodos estaban cambiados y con la polaridad correcta y están todos ok, salvo el del juego de luces porque tengo que sacarlo completo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 2, 2021)

Me parece que estás cambiando componentes al boleo...
Hacé mediciones, anotalas en una copia del esquemático y subila al foro para meditar sobre el problema, que deberás describir perfectamente.


----------



## Sdppm (Jun 2, 2021)

Mañana voy a imprimir el esquemático y anoto todas las mediciones. Lo raro es que cambie todo por nuevo, probando y midiendo capacitación. Polaridad.  Los voltajes que vi que estaban bien eran los de la salida del transformador en alterna.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 2, 2021)

Sdppm dijo:


> Mañana voy a imprimir el esquemático y anoto todas las mediciones. Lo raro es que cambie todo por nuevo, probando y midiendo capacitación.


No funciona cambiando "todo por nuevo" si hay un error circuital, un componente falsificado o algo fuera del valor correcto.
Lo mejor que podés hacer es tomar el circuito que querés reparar, simularlo (casi que cualquier transistor anda OK) y verificar los valores estáticos producidos por el circuito real vs. el simulado. Si bien no es una garantía al 100%, al menos te puede indicar la zona de la falla.


----------



## Sdppm (Jun 2, 2021)

Entonces buscaré simuladores.


----------



## Sdppm (Jun 7, 2021)

Este Finde estuve sin internet y se me dio por sacar y probar cada transistor de la placa controladora. Y encontré que varios habían perdido el hfe y dos sc1951 para atrás, el tema es conseguirlos. O un reemplazo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 7, 2021)

Sdppm dijo:


> Y encontré que varios habían perdido el hfe


 
"¿ Que lo que ?"


----------



## Sdppm (Jun 7, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> "¿ Que lo que ?"


h FE😬


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 7, 2021)

Nunca vi que se gastara la ganancia hFE  🤷‍♂️


----------



## Sdppm (Jun 7, 2021)

Busque los datos de cada transistor,  y están a mitad de lo que tendrían bque estar, los pares diferenciales tienen mucha diferencia entre sí, la verdad que no idea.
Encontré bal pequeño que cantó flor... está bastante oscuro...


----------



## Sdppm (Jun 14, 2021)

No hay caso no la engancho con el simulador, el problema está en la placa controladora, cuando la conecto al  sintoamplificador la luz serie queda encendida. La saco y vuelve a estar tenue, todos los transistores están bien, mañana volveré a colocar los capacitores viejos, los cerámicos que marcaban dañados estaban bien los saque de la placa y miden ok. No me queda volver de adelante hacia atrás. Verifiqué si había puentes en las soldaduras y está todo ok.


----------



## Sdppm (Jun 20, 2021)

Buenas noticias, cambié los preset de la placa controladora y se fue el corto😊. Un canal con 2mV y otro con -05mV


----------



## Sdppm (Jun 20, 2021)

Sdppm dijo:


> Buenas noticias, cambié los preset de la placa controladora y se fue el corto😊. Un canal con 2mV y otro con -05mV


Estás medidas con luz en serie, canal derecho con 15.5mV y derecho con 0.1/-1mV en fin por ahora queda así hasta que cambie. El par diferencial, mañana a conectar parlantes y ver qué pasa, la placa controladora volvió a tener casi todos los capacitores de fabrica menos los bipolares, los medí y están todos y solamente uno de 33μF daba 30 los de 47μF puse los que estaban en la fuente.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 20, 2021)

Sdppm dijo:


> los medí y están todos y solamente uno de 33μF daba 30


Si te dan menos del valor nominal, cambialos por que van a palmar mas temprano que tarde.


----------



## Sdppm (Jun 20, 2021)

Buscando el corto de esa placa retrocedí con el recap pero midiendo uno de los preset no variaba si lo ajustaba así que cambié los dos. Voy a probarlo así unos días y vuelvo a poner los nuevos capacitores chinos... Nichicon gold fine sale unos cuantos biden... Cómo va el fapesa?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 20, 2021)

Sdppm dijo:


> Cómo va el fapesa?


Parado por el frío y el laburo.
No es mucha historia, pero debo cerrar varias cosas para poder probar el Fapesa con el ARTA.


----------



## Sdppm (Jun 20, 2021)

Mañana pruebo como anda, próximo a cambiar capacitores la placa controladora y si es bien será la de Phono, con el celular cerca y el router toma interferencia y satura la bandeja con cápsula magnética. En at400 suena bien este tocadiscos pero le volvió el ruido del transformador... Tengo para entretenerme.


----------



## Sdppm (Jun 21, 2021)

Tres horas de uso y anda ok, lo que si sigue bajando las luces con los golpes graves. Eso sí tiene que estar más alto. Pero sigue. Te go que limpiar bien los contactos de los fusibles porque me dijeron que por ahí no hace bien contacto, también me sugirieron revisar la llave de encendido y el capacitor que tiene esta misma porque en varios sansui suele ensuciarse y hacen descargas. Voy a recapar la placa controladora sin tocar los preset y la placa de Phono.


----------



## DJ T3 (Jun 21, 2021)

DJ T3 dijo:


> De curiosidad, probaste un reajuste y hasta reemplazar los preset?


Curiosamente lo habia comentado...


Sdppm dijo:


> Buenas noticias, cambié los preset de la placa controladora y se fue el corto😊. Un canal con 2mV y otro con -05mV



Por salud del equipo, directamente haz los ajuste con los nuevos capacitores, no vaya a ser que tengas que volver a retocar todo, solo por reemplazarlos mas tarde


----------



## Sdppm (Jun 21, 2021)

Sisi lo haré, ya se lo que producía el corto con precaución haré el recap y a medida que hago una placa pruebo así no me mareo con los recambios y no se dónde surge el problema


----------



## Sdppm (Jun 21, 2021)

Lista la placa controladora todo con nuevos capacitores,  ahora a la de tono y phono
__


----------



## DJ T3 (Jun 21, 2021)

De sugerencia nomas.
Para evitar que las vibraciones rompan la soldadura (soldaduras frias, falsos contactos  etc) para el futuro, conviene que los componentes esten lo mas corto posible y pegado al PCB (claro, siempre que no caliente demasiado). En tu caso, los capacitores deberian estar mas cerca del PCB, asi evitas problemas futuros


----------



## Sdppm (Jun 21, 2021)

Te go que cambiar el par diferencial para que ande óptimo el canal derecho tiene unos 2sa726 y cuando consiga  los sa992 se los cambio, tengo b716 con las mismas características  del 992 pero tienen poco hFE los originales andan arriba de los 400 y estos llegan a la mitad. 


DJ T3 dijo:


> De sugerencia nomas.
> Para evitar que las vibraciones rompan la soldadura (soldaduras frias, falsos contactos  etc) para el futuro, conviene que los componentes esten lo mas corto posible y pegado al PCB (claro, siempre que no caliente demasiado). En tu caso, los capacitores deberian estar mas cerca del PCB, asi evitas problemas futuros


Si estaba pensando, pero los nuevos son más chicos y tienen diferencia en la distancia. Cambié  dos partes diferenciales, uno tenía mucha diferencia con el otro y a veces el gestor ponía como diodos ahora está en 20mV el derecho y el izquierdo  en 16mV😃
Estoy sorprendido, con este cambio de capacitores tiene más calidez el equipo, no me quiero imaginar cuando actualice las placas que faltan... paso a paso.


----------



## Sdppm (Jun 24, 2021)

El canal derecho distorsiona un pelin... No tengo osciloscopio, tendría que tener 15mV y tiene 21 así que mañana trataré de calibrar el Bias, el tema es ir probando con la luz en serie porque si me exedo se queda prendida así que lleva un tiempo, vamos a ver si mañana lo logro.
Por lo que estuve leyendo en los sansui el ajuste de Bias se tiene que hacer con precaución por si uno se excede puede volar los transistores de salida, como así también juntar positivo y negativo de los parlantes. El combinado de mí viejo se aguantaba mas esas cosas😬


----------



## Sdppm (Jul 15, 2021)

Le toca al prephono 


Sdppm dijo:


> Le toca al prephono


Los elnas naranjas siguen con su valor😮, los de tantalio lo perdieron y los celestes nichicon subieron 30%
Mañana, le voy voy a cambiar los transistores, tiene los 2sc1313 y cuando pongo el Phono hacen como un silbido y captan ruido del router de wifi, voy a poner sc1815.


----------



## Sdppm (Jul 16, 2021)

El cambio fue para mejor, más silencioso, y mejor sonido☺️


----------



## Sdppm (Jul 17, 2021)




----------



## Sdppm (Jul 28, 2021)

Intenté ajustar el Bias pero me parece que el multímetro no anda bien, colocó las pinzas antes de las resistencias del emisor y marca cero en la escala de 200mV pero en las salidas de parlantes mide 23mV


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 28, 2021)

No es tan raro. Puede que los transistores de salida estén al corte y en la salida tengas algun valor de tensión proveniente del lazo de realimentación.
O puede que todo este bien y no circule corriente por las resistencias de emisor.


----------



## Sdppm (Jul 28, 2021)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> No es tan raro. Puede que los transistores de salida estén al corte y en la salida tengas algún valor de tensión proveniente del lazo de realimentación.
> O puede que todo este bien y no circule corriente por las resistencias de emisor.



Medí con todas las escalas en CC y nada de voltaje, no calienta, un canal de ponía tibio al rato de uso pero cambié el par diferencial y quedó igual que el otro, lo tengo un rato largo y nada entibia un toque a las dos horas de uso, creería es es normal, y suena bien, me gustaría tener un osciloscopio para ver pero acá no hay nada de eso y están caros. Falta cambiar capacitores de la placa de tono pero no conseguí capacitores de poliéster de un tamaño que pueda ir así que por ahora quedó ahí.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 28, 2021)

Armate un osciloscopio con placa de audio y PC o con celular !

En el foro hay mucha información , cuesta nada y si , sirve para audio


----------



## Sdppm (Jul 28, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Armate un osciloscopio con placa de audio y PC o con celular !
> 
> En el foro hay mucha información , cuesta nada y si , sirve para audio


Buenísimo voy a buscar


----------



## Sdppm (Sep 6, 2021)

Cambié los capacitores electrolíticos de la placa de tono, habían perdido su valor, en total unos 11. Cambio es notorio, no hace ruido cuando subo el volumen, era como una descarga. Está más silencioso sin entrada de sonido. Mañana seguiré probando. Falta la radio.


----------



## DJ T3 (Sep 6, 2021)

Eso porque debe de funcionar como antena en vez de su cometido.
Al menos lo que se me ocurre.
Aparte del ruido, notaste mejoras en la calidad del audio y los controles?


----------



## Sdppm (Sep 7, 2021)

A muy bajo volumen distorsiona  una canal, me gustaría ajustar el Bias y dejarlo como sugiere el manual. Voy a ver mañana si compro un multimetro  mejor. Porque el que tengo es de los más económicos. Por ahí  está descalibrado, porque mide distintos valores las resistencias  a comparación del probador de componentes. Se lo escucha más equilibrado  con más brillo pero cálido  también. También le voy a cambiar los porta fusible porque están como oxidados  y no hacen buen contacto.


----------



## Sdppm (Sep 10, 2021)

Así estaban los capacitores d ella placa de tono. Los medí y todos habían perdido un 30/40%del su valor.


----------



## DJ T3 (Sep 11, 2021)

Wow... Ni las mas exigente fuente deja asi los capacitores ...
Sorprende que de poca señal y consumo, puedan llegar a quedar asi


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 11, 2021)

Los electrolíticos muy viejos no tenían la cruz arriba para liberar presión así que explotaban de abajo , se salvó de perder un ojo 👁️


----------



## Sdppm (Sep 11, 2021)

Por ahora esto es lo que reemplace... Falta la radio...la distorsión sigue a bajo volumen, conecté la salida del preamplificador y note que de ahí viene la distorsión y un sonido molesto como si captará el ruido de los celulares y el router wifi, tiene 4 transistores 2sc1313, supuestamente son ruidosos con el paso del tiempo. Así que veré si los cambio por unos sc1815 para ver si hay una mejora.


----------



## Sdppm (Sep 12, 2021)

Así quedó la placa con los nuevos capacitores.


----------



## Sdppm (Sep 12, 2021)

Haciendo memoria de los cambios que hice, antes de encontrar que las resistencias variables de la placa drive estaban defectuosas. Recordé que había cambiado unos sc945 que según el esquema tenían que ser sc711. Había puesto unos nuevos pero como no cambiaba el tema volví a poner los viejos y recordé que la pequeña distorsión estaba en el canal derecho y ahora está bien ese canal y la molestia está en el otro, así que mañana volveré a cambiarlos, por unos sc1845 a ver si cambia.


----------



## Sdppm (Sep 13, 2021)

Sdppm dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 271643Haciendo memoria de los cambios que hice, antes de encontrar que las resistencias variables de la placa drive estaban defectuosas. Recordé que había cambiado unos sc945 que según el esquema tenían que ser sc711. Había puesto unos nuevos pero como no cambiaba el tema volví a poner los viejos y recordé que la pequeña distorsión estaba en el canal derecho y ahora está bien ese canal y la molestia está en el otro, así que mañana volveré a cambiarlos, por unos sc1845 a ver si cambia.


No hay caso con los  c1845, mañana  pondré  nuevos c945, los viejos  al sacarlos encontré  uno defectuoso...
😭


----------



## Sdppm (Sep 14, 2021)

canto flor...😟 por eso distorsionaba...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 14, 2021)

Sdppm dijo:


> canto flor...😟 por eso distorsionaba...Ver el archivo adjunto 271703


Palmó???


----------



## Sdppm (Sep 14, 2021)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Palmó???


Si, no pasa la prueba de diodos... El complementario anda bien. Este era nuevo... De cuando había cambiado el complementario puse los dos nuevos. Y me quedo el d188 original... La distorsión era más notoria y por eso cambie los c945 pensando que eran los responsables. Cuando lo encendí con la luz en serie está brilló y no bajo su intensidad. Saqué la placa controladora y la luz encendió tenue, volví a poner los viejos c945 y la placa. Enciendo nuevamente la luz nunca se apagó. Retiro la placa pruebo todos los transistores y ahí encontré ese Nec en corto.


----------



## Sdppm (Sep 15, 2021)

Voy a revisar todos los transistores, par diferencial, controladores y control de polarización. No vaya a ser que me lo que queme otra vez 😐


----------



## Sdppm (Sep 15, 2021)

Sdppm dijo:


> Voy a revisar todos los transistores, par diferencial, controladores y control de polarización. No vaya a ser que me lo que queme otra vez 😐


Revisados todos, los transistores  controladores fueron cambiados por a1013 y c2383 con el hFE emparejado,  revisadas todas las resistencias, y fusibles. Coloque otro sd188a y arrancó  lo más bien😀.  Casi una hora de uso y está frío. Luz en serie apagada. Apenas tiene un poco de luz el filamento.  Está  muy tenue


----------



## Sdppm (Sep 15, 2021)

No hay distorsión, está silencioso. Suena muy distinto después  del recap. Veré  si compro otros transistores para tener de repuesto, leí que los onsemi MJ21193G /94G tienen mejor tolerancia de corriente. Pero  el tema es conseguirlos originales. Ó volver a comprar  estos NEC...


----------



## marianonardi (Sep 27, 2021)

Sdppm dijo:


> No hay caso con los  c1845, mañana  pondré  nuevos c945, los viejos  al sacarlos encontré  uno defectuoso...
> Ver el archivo adjunto 271670😭


Es un transistor que se identifica como diodo... no seas prejuicioso


----------



## DJ T3 (Sep 27, 2021)

Sdppm dijo:


> No hay distorsión, está silencioso. Suena muy distinto después  del recap. Veré  si compro otros transistores para tener de repuesto, leí que los onsemi MJ21193G /94G tienen mejor tolerancia de corriente. Pero  el tema es conseguirlos originales. Ó volver a comprar  estos NEC... Ver el archivo adjunto 271727


Como me encanta ese frente...🤤

Dale que ya lo tenes!!!



marianonardi dijo:


> Es un transistor que se identifica como diodo... no seas prejuicioso


Todes les transister tienen dereche a ser lo que quieran


----------



## Sdppm (Sep 28, 2021)

marianonardi dijo:


> Es un transistor que se identifica como diodo... no seas prejuicioso


El malo hizo que muera un nec...😟
Conseguí las lámparas fusibles de 6v!!!


----------



## Sdppm (Sep 29, 2021)

Sdppm dijo:


> El malo hizo que muera un nec...😟
> Conseguí las lámparas fusibles de 6v!!!


Alumbran poco, son más finos... Por ahora siguen los led


----------



## Sdppm (Dic 11, 2021)

Hola gente, lo  estoy usando en plano, y a volumen más alto a veces. Puede ser que tenga más graves? Suena increíble


----------



## malesi (Dic 11, 2021)

Sdppm dijo:


> Suena increíble


Te tiene que sonar así. año y medio para ponerle a punto tardaste   👋👋


----------



## Sdppm (Dic 11, 2021)

Se hizo largo, falta de tiempo... No pare ni en la cuarentena 😁


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 11, 2021)

Sdppm dijo:


> Hola gente, lo  estoy usando en plano, y a volumen más alto a veces. Puede ser que tenga más graves? Suena increíble


A volumen mas alto los graves "se escuchan mas" que a bajo volumen, de ahí la necesidad del "loudness".
Para mas datos ver las "*curvas de Fletcher-Munson*"


----------



## Sdppm (Dic 11, 2021)

Sisi pero antes eran muy bajos, con el loudness recuperaba bastante, al poco tiempo había notado un cambio y ahora es como si estuviera activado y nada que ver.


----------

